# اهمية الكنيسة



## Dr Fakhry (11 أبريل 2011)

*أهمية  الكنيسة*​ لماذا أعطى  المسيح لها هذه المكانة الخاصة؟
لماذا يتحدث  عنها بولس الرسول مراراً وتكراراً؟
ألا تكفي  علاقتنا معه واتحادنا به كأشخاص دون اتحادنا بعضنا ببعض، خاصة أنه أمر صعب ومكلف  جداً وأمامه تحديات كثيرة للغاية.
في هذه  الدراسة نجد ثلاثة أمور تُعطي للكنيسة مكانتها الخاصة وأهميتها التي لا يمكن  الاستغناء عنها أو نجد لها بديلاً.
*(1)**إعلان  المصالحة:*
مع بدء  الخليقة وسقوط الإنسان في الخطية انفصل الإنسان عن الله، وبعدها مباشرة جرى انفصاله  عن أخيه الإنسان (قايين قتل هابيل).
الكنيسة  اليوم هي تجسيد عمل المسيح الفدائي بأنه أصلح ما أفسدته الخطية بأن:  
1. صالحنا  مع الله
 2. صالح  الإنسان مع أخيه الإنسان 
وهذه هي  علامة الصليب + العمود الرأسي والأفقي.
ففي (2كو 5:  18، 20) نسمع بولس يتحدث عن المصالحة مع الله ورسالة المصالحة مع  الله.
«وَلَكِنَّ  الْكُلَّ مِنَ اللهِ، الَّذِي صَالَحَنَا لِنَفْسِهِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،  وَأَعْطَانَا خِدْمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ، إِذاً نَسْعَى كَسُفَرَاءَ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ،  كَأَنَّ اللهَ يَعِظُ بِنَا. نَطْلُبُ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ: تَصَالَحُوا مَعَ  اللهِ».
لكن في (أف  2: 14-16) نرى الصورة الأشمل أنه  في الصليب صالحنا مع الله، وصالحنا في نفس الوقت مع بعضنا  البعض.
«لأَنَّهُ  هُوَ سَلاَمُنَا، الَّذِي جَعَلَ الاثْنَيْنِ وَاحِداً، وَنَقَضَ حَائِطَ  السِّيَاجِ الْمُتَوَسِّطَ (أَيِ الْعَدَاوَةَ). مُبْطِلاً بِجَسَدِهِ نَامُوسَ  الْوَصَايَا فِي فَرَائِضَ، لِكَيْ يَخْلُقَ الاثْنَيْنِ فِي نَفْسِهِ إِنْسَاناً  وَاحِداً جَدِيداً، صَانِعاً سَلاَماً، وَيُصَالِحَ الاثْنَيْنِ فِي جَسَدٍ وَاحِدٍ  مَعَ اللهِ بِالصَّلِيبِ، قَاتِلاً الْعَدَاوَةَ بِهِ». 
- فالأعداء  اليهود والأمم صاروا أحباء وأهل بيت الله.
- أحباء  لدرجة *الوحدة *كما قال آدم عند الخليقة الأولى: «هَذِهِ الآنَ عَظْمٌ مِنْ عِظَامِي وَلَحْمٌ مِنْ لَحْمِي»  (تك 2:  23). الغني والفقير، الأسود  والأبيض، الرجل والمرأة، اليهودي واليوناني.
- ما أروع  هذه الحقيقة التي سنراها في بيت الآب لكن علينا أن نجسدها هنا أولاً  للعالم..
*(2)**أداة  لبناء المؤمنين وتكميلهم:*
 في (رو  12 و1كو 12 وأف 4)
أي في  الأصحاحات التي تتحدث عن الجسد والمواهب والوزنات ودورها في الجسد نرى بوضوح هذه  الحقيقة ونرى أيضاً كيفية تحقيقها.
ففي أف 4:  12 يقول: 
«لأَجْلِ  تَكْمِيلِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ، لِعَمَلِ الْخِدْمَةِ، لِبُنْيَانِ جَسَدِ  الْمَسِيحِ،»
(أف 4:  13)  «... إِلَى إِنْسَانٍ كَامِلٍ. إِلَى قِيَاسِ قَامَةِ مِلْءِ  الْمَسِيحِ».
(أف 4:  15)  «بَلْ صَادِقِينَ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، نَنْمُو فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى ذَاكَ  الَّذِي هُوَ الرَّأْسُ: الْمَسِيحُ» 
(أف 4:  16)  «... يُحَصِّلُ نُمُوَّ الْجَسَدِ لِبُنْيَانِهِ فِي  الْمَحَبَّةِ».
هنا نسمع  بارتباط الوحدة والمحبة والمواهب بالنمو والنضوج والكمال، على قياس الرأس المسيح،  فالرب في الجسد يجعلنا نبني بعضنا البعض ونكمل نقائص بعضنا البعض، فإن كمالنا مرتبط  بوحدتنا.
(يو  17: 23) «لِيَكُونُوا  مُكَمَّلِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ»
وكذلك في  (1كو 12) نسمع عن احتياجنا الواحد للآخر، ولا يقدر عضوٌ أن يقول لعضوٍ آخر:  لا حاجة لي إليك.
(1كو  12: 21) «لاَ  تَقْدِرُ الْعَيْنُ أَنْ تَقُولَ لِلْيَدِ: «لاَ حَاجَةَ لِي إِلَيْكِ». أَوِ  الرَّأْسُ أَيْضاً لِلرِّجْلَيْنِ: «لاَ حَاجَةَ لِي إِلَيْكُمَا».
أما في (رو  12) فنسمع كيف يكون هذا بصورة عملية مأخوذة من علم الأحياء (البيولوجي).
(رو  12: 5)       «هَكَذَا نَحْنُ الْكَثِيرِينَ: جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، وَأَعْضَاءٌ  بَعْضاً لِبَعْضٍ، كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ لِلآخَرِ».
- وهنا  يعلمنا بولس درساً في غاية الأهمية يأخذه من علم الأحياء: «صمَّم    الله الجسد البشري بحيث أن كل عضو لا يخدم نفسه لكنه يخدم باقي الأعضاء بحسب  موهبته وقدرته ومكانته، كما تخدمه كل الأعضاء المتنوعة، وهكذا تكون الفائدة والبركة  أعظم بكثير، له ولباقي الجسد معاً.
فإذا خدم  نفسه فلن ينمو نمواً متكاملاً أبداً، لأنه لا يملك كل ما يحتاجه! 
- وهذا بعيد  كل البُعد عمّا يعيشه أغلب المؤمنين في أيامنا هذه... فأنا محتاج لمعلم يعلمني  وواعظ يحثني وراعٍ يرعاني، ومدبر ليدبر حياتي في الرب.... أنا محتاج لكل أعضاء  الجسد.
- محتاج  لبولس وبطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا... لكن الشرط أني أنا أخدم كل الجسد وليس نفسي  فقط.
*(3) معجزة  المسيح للشهادة للعالم:*
(يو  17: 21، 23) «لِيَكُونَ  الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِداً كَمَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكَ،  لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً وَاحِداً فِينَا، لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ  أَرْسَلْتَنِي. أَنَا فِيهِمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيَّ لِيَكُونُوا مُكَمَّلِينَ إِلَى  وَاحِدٍ، وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي، وَأَحْبَبْتَهُمْ كَمَا  أَحْبَبْتَنِي».
·صنع المسيح  معجزات كثيرة وأعطى التلاميذ أن يصنعوا آيات ربما أكثر، لكنه لم يذكرها هنا، على  أنها الدليل القاطع والبرهان الأكيد على صدق الإنجيل.
لكنه في  صلاته هذه يؤكد أن معجزة الحب التي تصنع الوحدة الحقيقية داخل جسد المسيح وتجسده في  العالم هي التي تجعل العالم يؤمن أنه تجسد ومات وقام، وأنه أحبهم كما أحبه الآب فهي  تُجسد *شخصه وحبه*.
(حقيقة  هويته وروعة محبته)
- فالشيء  الذي لا يعرفه العالم ولا يستطيع إله هذا الدهر أن يقلده هو الحب الإلهي الذي يحقق  الوحدة الحقيقية.
- وفي ذات  الوقت هذا الحب هو الحاجة الماسة التي يبحث عنها العالم فهي جوع وعطش  البشرية.
·ففي  المركسية مثلاً كم من أناس تحمسوا لها وماتوا من أجلها، لكن من اعتنقوا نظريتها  أحلوا لأنفسهم أن يقتلوا من لا يؤمن بها وكذلك فعل الإرهاب الديني. لكن ما أروع  الفرق عندما نسمع بولس يقول لأغريباس الملك:
(أع  26: 29)«كُنْتُ  أُصَلِّي إِلَى اللهِ أَنَّهُ بِقَلِيلٍ وَبِكَثِيرٍ لَيْسَ أَنْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ  أَيْضاً جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَنِي الْيَوْمَ يَصِيرُونَ هَكَذَا كَمَا  أَنَا، مَا خَلاَ هَذِهِ الْقُيُودَ». 
وكم من مرة  يصلي بولس من أجل أقربائه الذين أرادوا أن يقتلوه:
(رو 9:  1-3) «أَقُولُ  الصِّدْقَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ ...كُنْتُ أَوَدُّ لَوْ أَكُونُ أَنَا نَفْسِي مَحْرُوماً  مِنَ الْمَسِيحِ لأَجْلِ إِخْوَتِي أَنْسِبَائِي حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ»
·فمعجزة  المسيح *هي الحب*، ولكننا للأسف نصلي كثيراً من أجل معجزات تحدث ليؤمن  العالم بالمسيح، وننسى أن بأيدينا معجزة المعجزات «المحبة» (علينا أن نفعل  هذا ولا نترك تلك).
·فقوة  الشهادة كانت نابعة من وحدة الجسد، وكان الرب يضم كل يوم إلى الكنيسة الذين يخلصون.  فالوحدة بين المؤمنين أهم من أي أمر آخر حتى ولو كان الثمن هو أن تترك مكانك وأن  تتنازل عن رأيك، فالمحبة هي رباط الكمال.
*والى  اللقاء في الفصل القادم...*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

فى منتهى الجمال يا دكتور 
تسلم ايدك 
شكرا كتير ليك 
يستحق التقيييييم
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك
جميل جدااا​*


----------

